# Small Indicator Holder



## Digitallad (Aug 24, 2015)

Good day my fellow Swarfers.

If some one knows where this was posted before please place the link as I have no idea where I sow this first but it works perfectly and it is something I think every one should make.This little project took me about 10 min to make and had to wait another 6 hours for the epoxy to set and 5 min to lap the back. If you are willing to spend more time on it I will bet that this could look like another art piece but for me for now this is perfect. 
So let the pictures tell the story.
I used a neodymium magnet that I got out of the old PC Hardrive milled a slot to fit and set it with epoxy 


Next I drilled and tapped two M6 threads and cut a 10 mm shaft that screws into the base plate









Regards

Paul


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice work Paul. Sometimes utility is as good or better than art.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 24, 2015)

clever idea! Certainly saves faffing about figuring out where to put the magbase


----------



## ch2co (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm sure that it holds to the deck better than most of the inexpensive on-off magnets too. Within reason, if it does what you need it to do, then who can argue with how it looks, I did say within reason.  Good job

chuck the grumpy old guy


----------

